# Autobrite Cherry Glaze - Mini Test



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

After a recent visit to Autobrite, we have been testing out the Cherry Glaze Car Polish - a product that is meant to be an all in one, which can correct by abrasives and fillers, cleanse and protect paintwork.










Designed for hand or machine application, we tested it here by rotary polisher using a 3M Yellow Polishing pad. We were testing on out Midlands Classes demo car - an E34 BMW 520i, paintwork was assessed to be medium to hard by removal rates. The test area before:










Application here was by rotary. The product was very oily, reminded me a lot of Lime Prime in terms of consistency and gave the impression of being able to be worked forever and a day without drying up. Application was a standard "Zenith" method, treating the product as if it was a finishing polish: spread at 600rpm, begin working at 1200rpm, work at 1500rpm for a couple of minutes, then back down through the speeds.

Overall results were, in my opinion, hugely impressive and on the hard paint took me by surprise in terms of the level of defect correction it had achieved, leaving only the deeper RDS behind:



















The product can also be used by finishing pad, but the polishing pad for me seems the better option for the one-step machine polish to achieve correction and a refined protected finish in one go. Compared to other products I have tested, the Cherry Glaze compares very favourably - in terms of correction achieved it can certainly match the old favourite of SRP, and I see better correction from it than Dodo Need For Speed or 1Z Wax Polish, both of which are products in a similar vain.

We have since started using the product in our detailing when a single stage paint enhancement is required rather than a dedicated full correction - sometimes owners are not interested in full correction, which is fair enough. An example here is this Escort RS Turbo - full writeup to follow soon once we have the pictures resized but this was treated to Cherry Glaze and the results greatly impressed us. A coupleof teaser pics for now, once the pics are resized we will post up the results to show the level of correction it can achieve on this car too both by machine and by hand.



















An impressive product, and great value for money as well coming in notably cheaper than a lot of its competition while delivering results that are definitely comparable if not better


----------



## j03y-1 (Feb 12, 2009)

the beauty of this product is when time is of the essence as you can literally apply everywhere, glass, plastic trims with no white residue left behind


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Did you also try Valet Pro Achilles prep?


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Is it still advisable to apply a wax over the top of this?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

gr33n said:


> Is it still advisable to apply a wax over the top of this?


 Yes I would always recommend you apply a wax over the top. Even although it leave a certain protection.
Gordon.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

caledonia said:


> Yes I would always recommend you apply a wax over the top. Even although it leave a certain protection.
> Gordon.


How abrasive is Cherry Glaze? Is it on the same kind of level as PB BH?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Black hole is non abrasive.
It contains a paint cleanser and fillers. But is not abrasive.
Cherry glaze is just as capable a SRP and probably more. But further testing is required.

I used it on the Escort in the pic.
There is a darkening of the paint work where you can clearly see. The difference in clarity and colour.
Although Deeper RDS where still present. This was with just one application and further layers where used on this cleanse and protect detail.










Gordon.


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice test.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I'd like to see it up against SRP using both products by hand. That might give us a better idea of what it's capable of. Looks promising though.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

That looks fantastic, I try to limit my orders from the UK just because of cost (USA) but I think I will give this stuff a go as I am in search of a new enhancement product. 
How long is the working time on Cherry Glaze?


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

Good one Dave! I also wish to use AIO's on a rotary for one step correction, but have always hesitated. The results of a slightly abrasive AIO with rotary is great indeed, but I can't help thinking that I have instilled some holograms into the paint while using the polishing pad and the rotary.

It also isn't practical to do a solvent/alcohol wipedown after the single stage polish as that will remove the protection that was layed down, defeating the purpose of a singe stage polish.

If I didn't do a wipedown, it will look hologram free after the polish, but will probably re-appear after a few car washes. Unless a random orbital or DA is used with the AIO, sacrificing the polishing power of the rotary.

What do you think?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

spitfire said:


> I'd like to see it up against SRP using both products by hand. That might give us a better idea of what it's capable of. Looks promising though.


It would certainly give a better idea of a comparison of the products _by hand_, yes.

By machine, SRP while okay on the rotary, I find rather dry in comparison to the Cherry Glaze which is more pleasant to use with a longer working time.. this working time gives me more confidence by machine in the product's ability to achieve bona fide correction from its abasives.

Initially this product is certainly looking very promising 



christian900se said:


> That looks fantastic, I try to limit my orders from the UK just because of cost (USA) but I think I will give this stuff a go as I am in search of a new enhancement product.
> How long is the working time on Cherry Glaze?


The working time for me was quite long - I could have it working up to five minutes with the rotary at 1500rpm, it being very oily contributed to this long work time. You could shorten this though and it still performs very well, but I enjoy the longer working times as I feel I was getting more out of the product by machine.



fishbonezken said:


> Good one Dave! I also wish to use AIO's on a rotary for one step correction, but have always hesitated. The results of a slightly abrasive AIO with rotary is great indeed, but I can't help thinking that I have instilled some holograms into the paint while using the polishing pad and the rotary.
> 
> It also isn't practical to do a solvent/alcohol wipedown after the single stage polish as that will remove the protection that was layed down, defeating the purpose of a singe stage polish.
> 
> ...


The produc also performs very well by DA if you are worried about what the rotary could be instilling in the finish... You are right that it is not practical to wipe down the finish with IPA after use for checking the bona fide correction, however one thing you could do is test on one section. This will give a good indication, but you will have to be aware of the possibilties of the machine process leaving marring which is then being filled by the fillers in the product and then being sealed in. This is one of the issues with the AIO products - they do fill, and the extent of this filling cannot be known until you use something like IPA to wipe down the finish. However, while this is not practical for ourselves when we carry out full-on paint correction details, it offers a quicker option to those who do want to do a quick spruce up of the finish.


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

seems interesting i might have to get a sample


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi, interested in this product but I plan to use sealants like FK1000p or Menzerna PowerLock over this glaze. Is it a wax only glaze or is it sealant friendly?


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

looks a good product, good results in the tests


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice one Dave :thumb: the glaze finish looks stunning. 

Now I appreciate we are not comparing apples with apples but I have some great correction and LSP ready finish with 205.

Can you explain why / when I would use Cherry Glaze instead of my trusted go to finishing polish ? 

Thanks in advance

Mike S :wave:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Ive just got some of this from CPT. I like the idea of these products and do own a few. Car-Lack NSC, Werkstat Prime (not Strong), VP Achilles Prep, Megs AIO and DJ N4S. I do want to try Optimum Poli Seal aswell. I realise that a few of them offer no correction but wonder how the VP Achilles Prep and Poli Seal will perform compared to the Cherry Glaze.
Phil


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

I really like the clean/correct/fill/seal combo products like VP Achilles Prep, SRP and those cleaner glazes PB BH, Prima Amigo etc. What I seek in a product is its ease of use even under non controlled environments, under partial sun especially (which, AG UDS played tricks on me, but MarkVDazzle just laughed at the sun); accepting a wide range of LSPs on top; not needing hours to work into paint; something I can divide the work into several days, requiring a protection that would hold the fillers in for a few weeks in case I can't find the time for the LSP stage.

*Would Cherry Glaze meet all of these? *

Oh, and a second question. *How does it compare to Vanilla Moose Hand Glaze?* With its ability to work on every surface it reminded me VMG easily.

_____________________________________________________________

_I know, I have a wide range of AIO already. Never enough you know 
_
_There is a great urge in me to try every good product on the Earth. Unfortunately most of them stay untouched for months if not years. I know one can always try a sample of these thanks to Chris CPT, but I just can't hold myself buying the biggest can/bottle available, in case I love it. But I live in Turkey and shipping for all of these usually double the cost of the product._


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Mr Face said:


> Nice one Dave :thumb: the glaze finish looks stunning.
> 
> Now I appreciate we are not comparing apples with apples but I have some great correction and LSP ready finish with 205.
> 
> ...


It is not a pure finishing polish as it contains cleansers, fillers, and light abrasives. It most likely wouldn't have the same level of cut as 205 but it functions as an all in one which means it cleans and prepares the paint for the application of an LSP whilst leaving a layer of protection on its own.

In short, it wouldn't be meant to replace pure finishing polishes but rather will make for an effective one step to remove or hide light swirls while preparing the paint for an LSP of your choice.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Mr Face said:


> Nice one Dave :thumb: the glaze finish looks stunning.
> 
> Now I appreciate we are not comparing apples with apples but I have some great correction and LSP ready finish with 205.
> 
> ...


Cherry Glaze is more of a one-step product for me... its something to use as a single stage light correction, filling and protection in one go. The finishing polish is more of a dedicated product for refining the paint as part of a full paint correction detail. So, Cherry Glaze would just be something I would recommend if you are looking for a quicker, single step product to carry out cleansing, light correction, filling and protection at once


----------



## Le Chim (Mar 25, 2009)

Dave KG said:


> Cherry Glaze is more of a one-step product for me... its something to use as a single stage light correction, filling and protection in one go. The finishing polish is more of a dedicated product for refining the paint as part of a full paint correction detail. *So, Cherry Glaze would just be something I would recommend if you are looking for a quicker, single step product to carry out cleansing, light correction, filling and protection at once *


It seems that Meguiar's D151 has the same characteristics. Or do you think there are differences?


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Meguiar's D151 should correct (I mean cut) more but shouldn't fill like others, as far as I know.


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Cherry Glaze i think is fantastic, i was very impressed with the results it gave me


----------



## diffinking (Jan 10, 2006)

i was always under the impression that cherry glaze contained no abrasives ?


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Is this in any way related to

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Autosmart-Che...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item23080d860a

?


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Liverpool-Lad said:


> Is this in any way related to
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Autosmart-Che...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item23080d860a
> 
> ?


No

similar name, but different brands


----------

